# I.C. question



## CharlieB813 (Jun 1, 2013)

*I posted this question on another Masonic forum but did not recieve much advice besides 'be patient' , im hoping i can get better help here* 

Early last month my petition was read in the Lodge and i was assigned an I.C.* . I still have not heard anything from them yet and i am curious as to why. I must say that this happens to be a busy month for my soon-to-be (hopefully) Lodge . Last week was my states Grand communication in another city and the DDGM is to visit the lodge on the same night as when the brothers will be voting on my membership ,which will be JUNE 11th. I have heard that Lodges have alot of preperation work to do when the DDGM visits and i figure that could be why . I have spoke to the Secretary and he has told me if i do not here from them by June 4th to come in to the Lodge that day and he will make sure it gets on the spot so im not worried thatt it wont get done . Im just curious is this a busy time for my Lodge or is the I.C. maybe not taking me as a priority or what? I would love to here what everyone thinks


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 1, 2013)

I felt the exact same way a month ago. I was eventually contacted and met with IC the week before my petition was voted on. I was wondering the exact same thing you are. I had began to think they forgot about me. But what you have been told is right. 
Just be patient.
I know that is not what you want to hear, but they will contact you. If they told you before June 4, I suspect that you will hear from someone Monday or Tuesday. If they meet on Tuesdays, you will most likely be contacted that day. Have faith. 
Best of luck on your journey. God bless.
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you sir . That was a much better explanation than what i heard last time .


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 1, 2013)

No problem at all. If for some reason you still don't hear anything after Tuesday (4th) then I would definately show up and speak to the lodge secretary. Make sure if it comes to that, that you arrive early enough to speak to them before thier Masons-only meeting starts.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## polmjonz (Jun 1, 2013)

It sounds like there is motivation from the lodge to get your investigation complete.  The committee has been assigned. Please dont gorget also that the are men with redponsibilities both in and out of lodge and they need to coordinate both of their schedules as well as yours.  So yes patience is also important too.  Good luck sir and wish you well.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 1, 2013)

That is true. I did leave that part out of my post, much as that though did not occur to me when I was in this candidate's shoes. Masons are men. Many of us have jobs and families, both of which are to come before Masonry. It may not be that the Lodge is busy this month so much as the brothers assigned to investigate you may have a busy month in thier family life and neccessary vocations.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks guys I do feel much better now . Your right about having lives and obligations outside the lodge and i completley understand . I guess i am very anxious to begin my journey in masonry and havent considered others . I know patience is a virtue and i will pratice it =) ty for the help

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 1, 2013)

I did the exact same thing. I think it was the anxiety of not knowing. But it is well worth the wait. My IC was two weeks ago. My EA was two nights ago. It was definately worth the patience.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 2, 2013)

When I petitioned the Lodge, I had to ask, and ask, *and ask*, *and ask *for a petition. Mind you, this is my younger brother (sibling) I am asking. Then, when I *do* get a petition, it takes me three or four months to get the neccessary signatures, because, "We wanted to get to know you better and not just take your brother's word on it.", was what I was told. Then, I give my signed petition to my sibling, and he leaves it on the table for two more months. He said he forgot, yeah right! Just testing me to see how serious I was about wanting to become a Mason. Then they voted and assigned the Investigating Commitee. I guess I deserved the "SPECIAL" treatment, because I got interviewed FOUR times instead of the normal three times. Then I waited some more. Then came the night for my initiation, and, BOOM, here I am. I have been a Master Mason only two years, but it seems like yesterday I was being initiated. So, all that being said, my young friend, patience can and will pay off for you if you are sincere about becoming a Mason.


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow!! 4 interviews ! They really made you work for it. Ill be going to the lodge on tuesday night to do the interview . Im a lil nervous but i usually make a good impression so hopefully all goes well

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 3, 2013)

Dont be nervous. Just be yourself and be honest. I was very nervous but after a few moments I calmed down and realized that I was talking to normal men like me. Convince your mind...tell yourself you are just having a normal everyday conversation with a group of guys. The key is honesty. Be honest with all of your answers. It is a huge part, because if a new brother is to be allowed entry, it must be known that he can be trusted.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 3, 2013)

CharlieB813 said:


> I guess i am very anxious to begin my journey in masonry and havent considered others . I know patience is a virtue and i will pratice it =) ty for the help



Most lodges meet monthly.  The process takes more than one month.  Patience is one of the lessons that get taught through experience.

Perspective - Once you're a brother you're a Mason for life.  Hopefully that's going to be a long time for you.


----------



## otherstar (Jun 3, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Most lodges meet monthly.  The process takes more than one month.  Patience is one of the lessons that get taught through experience.
> 
> Perspective - Once you're a brother you're a Mason for life.  Hopefully that's going to be a long time for you.



Very true, the process takes at least a month or so. I petitioned for re-affiliation (after being away from the craft for 9 years) before the April stated meeting at my new lodge. My petition was read at the April meeting an referred to an investigating committee at the suggestion of Brother Secretary (he told me beforehand that he would likely do that). I was voted upon at the May stated meeting and my petition was accepted. The process would be similar for a new brother, with the addition of scheduling an EA degree after the vote.


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 3, 2013)

I know Masonry is a lifelong commitment and the last thing i would wanna do is begin it as a liar . Ironically im watching the movie 'Liar Liar' with Jim Carrey right now now lol . I know i have what it takes to be accepted on my own merits so I plan on just being my self during the talk with the I.C.  . The secratary told me its more of a Q & A session for me to get to know them and vice versa . Petitioning a Lodge is alot like being the new kid in school lol

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 4, 2013)

As others have stated, the IC have lives of their own outside of the lodge. I have been on several IC's but have to step back from them in the summer as I am in the A/C business and time is very limited then. We have had to do a couple of investigations at the lodge before a meeting. Although not ideal (you want to get a sense of the man in his home environment) it does work in a pinch


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 4, 2013)

I spoke with the Secratary just now and im heading down to the lodge this evening for my meeting with the IC .anybody have any words of advice?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 4, 2013)

Be yourself, be honest, and relax. Also, think of questions you might have. There may be things that you are curious about that can be answered there.


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 4, 2013)

As stated by another, consider any questions you may have. But also, consider your reason for joining. Assume that somewhere along the lines you will be asked why you want to be a Mason. Maybe by IC, maybe another time and place. The important thing is that you have an answer to that question. 
And as a brother mentioned, relax and be honest. I was, for reasons unknown even to me, nervous as all hell when I first sat down with the IC, I was stuttering and having trouble findinf my words. It took me quite a few minutes to calm down, open up and be myself. But I can look back now and say there is absolutely no reason to be nervous or scared or anxious. Just stay calm, relax, and remember that yoy are having a normal conversation with some normal guys like yourself. You will do just fine. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 4, 2013)

Will do ! Im on my way to the Lodge now . Ill keep you guys updated and let you know how it went when i get out . Thank you everybody for the help , very much appreciated

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow that went great! Everybody was right , there really wasnt a reason to be nervous . I was kinda surprised the WM was on the IC but it was cool he remembered me from the family night i attended. All the questions were exactly what i thought they would be and my answers were good , they all agreed with %99 of what i was saying . By the time I sat down for dinner i felt like a ton had been lifted from my shoulders . I didnt wanna leave the Lodge! Lol . It was time for the FC deg. tho so i said my goodbyes . The Secratary said I should know by next thursday wether im in or not . Fingers crossed xx

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 4, 2013)

WM was on your IC? Mine was Sec, Sr and Jr Warden.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine was the WM , I believe the SD and another brother whom i just met

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats, glad it went well. I'll say something I didnt fully comprehend when it was first told to me...you are about to embark on the greatest journey of your life! And so long as your heart and your mind are open and sincere, journey will be a great one, and hopefully will last you a lifetime.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the journey is one of the best parts about masonry . It takes months to become a MM but takes years to earn the respect of well established members and too earn the right to truely call yourself a 'Freemason'

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 5, 2013)

CharlieB813 said:


> Mine was the WM , I believe the SD and another brother whom i just met



I was investigated by a Steward, a Warden and a long tenured member.  This taught me a good lesson that I remembered when I went through the line -

Get the new members to stay involved by asking them to investigate candidates.  Get old members back involved  by asking them to investigate candidates.  Have one of the enthusiastic members on the committee to cheer the others one and spread his enthusiasm on them.

Investigating committees are not only about the candidate.  They are good for the lodge in more ways than that.  They are excellent fellowship and activity that is service to the lodge.


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 5, 2013)

I totally agree!!! When i was talking to the IC i was asking them alot of the same questions they were asking me like what made them interested in the craft , age the petitioned and all that stuff . The WM looked really happy to be taking a trip down memory lane . One member of the IC was super quiet and didnt speak much . He was a younger guy like myself and i think it might of been his first time on the IC . he looked surprised when i asked him questions lol But overall I think it was a all around pleasant experience for all of us

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Plustax (Jun 24, 2013)

An interesting topic came up with a few brothers this past weekend. A few of them are Past Masters & one made a comment about not approving (or favorable vote) if he knew or discovered a petitioner was a homosexual. I personally don't agree with that lifestyle, but more important in this case was how that this is (or shouldn't) be considered in a vote to become a Mason. Appears to me that "personal" feelings are being brought in on homosexuals joining the fraternity. Again, I don't care or agree with that lifestyle, but is there something anywhere that covers this for a petitioner?


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 24, 2013)

Plustax said:


> An interesting topic came up with a few brothers this past weekend. A few of them are Past Masters & one made a comment about not approving (or favorable vote) if he knew or discovered a petitioner was a homosexual. I personally don't agree with that lifestyle, but more important in this case was how that this is (or shouldn't) be considered in a vote to become a Mason. Appears to me that "personal" feelings are being brought in on homosexuals joining the fraternity. Again, I don't care or agree with that lifestyle, but is there something anywhere that covers this for a petitioner?



There's no rule in the two jurisdictions where I've read their constitution and by-laws books.  The question I would ask myself - Is my objection political and/or religious?  Those are topics we do not discuss in lodge.  Does our don't-ask-don-t-tell approach to politics and religious apply to this subject in this way?

I know how I answer myself on those questions, but what my answer is is far less interesting than the questions themselves.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 25, 2013)

Plustax said:


> is there something anywhere that covers this for a petitioner?



Not that I'm aware of.


----------

